# Snapper with Tecumseh Engine/Won't Crank



## wilhite43 (May 29, 2006)

I have an older Snapper riding mower, model number 25066. It has a Tecumseh engine model number TVM140 70395L. It has worked fine until this year. I replaced the carberator on it last year and it was doing great. This year it is not getting any fire to the plug. I've checked all the interlock and ignition switches and they apper to be working correctly. Also the magneto appears to be working. (Checked with a meter). There is one round connector thing near the gear lever switch. Not sure what this is.Don't know how to check it. Also, this is a pull crank type. Gas is new and the fuel is getting to the plug. Any suggestions as to what else to check??  :wave:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Try pulling the kill wire off the coil, this will of course eliminate any kill switches. That switch at the gear lever sounds like one.


----------

